# Jake 2.0



## Dave (Dec 7, 2003)

So, does anyone watch this?

It's coming to Sky One in the UK January 2004. 

Should I watch it? ...or avoid it like the plague?


----------



## Dave (Dec 18, 2003)

So no-one here has an opinion on it? Hard to believe.

From the reports online it seems quite good. Chris Gorman was good in 'Odyssey 5' and Lee Majors seems happy to spoof himself.




> *Lee Majors interfaces with 'Jake'*
> 
> 'Jake 2.0' - 8 p.m. Wednesday on Channel 45 (KUTP).
> 
> ...


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 2, 2004)

I saw the first few episodes on my computer and was distinctly disappointed.  I too liked Gorham from Odyssey 5, and thought that it could be good, but it just panned out too stereotypically - like the SPider-Man background story of geeky kid becomes great hero.

Do you know when it starts airing on SKy One?  I had hoped they would get some of the more interesting 2003 fare, like HBO's 'Carnivale', or, er, I can't think of anything else.  Dead Like Me seems to have been relegated already....


----------



## Dave (Jan 2, 2004)

Sky One are advertising it for the January 2004 line-up, which is the reason why I asked. So, it should be on within a few weeks. I've seen the same trailer now several times, and that doesn't make it look that good. The Six Million Dollar Man and Spider-Man similarities are clear.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2004)

Yep, it's basically an amalgam of those two, as far as I can see.  
I will be amazed if it gets a second season - it airs right after Enterprise on UPN in the States IIRC, and opposite the WB's Angel, and is faring very badly in the ratings.  

But then, you never know - after all less scintillating fare like Andromeda and Charmed seem to do well.  I will try and give it a go when it starts airing on Sky, but don't really want to get too far into it in case it gets canned quickly - all the shows I have gotten into over the last few years have had very short lives.

Oh yeah - and every time I ever hear people talking about nanites, I think about the little talking nanites from Mystery Science Theatre 3000 - gets a grin every time!


----------



## Dave (Feb 10, 2004)

This actually begins it's run on Sky One Thursday 11 Feb 2004 at 9pm.


----------



## nemogbr (Feb 12, 2004)

*Jake - 2.0*

I've just seen the first epsisode of the series and I enjoyed it .

Anyone agree with me that this is the ultimate teenage fantasy?

Here we have a computer geek working for the NSA who badly wants to become a field agent, but was rejected twice.

After being implanted with nanites his senses have been enhanced, increased strength and speed. He can also interface with computer and is basically the ultimate "remote control".
The only problem? The nanites will probably kill him in the long run.

I hear that it's already being cancelled in the US, but I was thinking of the potential for the show. The only thing they have to do is avoid the villain of the week scenario and they might attract the more intelligent audience.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Jake - 2.0*

I haven't seen it but I like the idea.


----------



## Dave (Feb 13, 2004)

My apologies to anyone who took notice of this, as it was actually 8pm. I videoed "24" instead. Maybe 24 is better! I'm hoping that it may be repeated later in the week.


----------



## ray gower (Feb 13, 2004)

Not exactly a stimulating start for a new series. More confused than anything else.

Might watch the next episode to see if it can improve, but on the face of it I think it has some way to go to be bad enough to match 6 Million Dollar Man.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 13, 2004)

I found the next episode to be really quite different from the pilot.  Some familiar faces get jettisoned, and the feel of the show is different.  Definitely give it another try Ray, you might find the revised format a little more palatable.


----------



## ray gower (Feb 13, 2004)

Grandma always taught me to try everything twice:-

First time to see if I liked it.
Second to make sure it was as bad as I thought the first time.

So I'll try again


----------



## Dave (Feb 15, 2004)

The Spiderman likeness was overdone, and it is 'pulp' scifi, but it was OK. They tried to pack too much plot into the pilot. 

The 'bad guys' were confusing, there just seemed to be an endless supply of different Irish terrorists with no explanation of why they wanted Jake dead. Surely he would be more useful to them alive than dead. Unless they didn't know what he was capable of, in which case, why did they want him at all? 

It seems odd that they jettison some of the familiar faces in the second episode, since it was setting them up in the first that made it so overloaded in plot.

I liked the idea that he can bluetooth interface with technology. It's far-fetched but it does make him different to the Six Million Dollar Man and will allow the stories to be taken to places that that could never go. The Six Million Dollar Man became very repetitive after he ran fast, bent metal bars and saw distant objects a few times. The Bionic Woman's hearing was a useful addition which Jake has too. All these shows, like the Invisible Man shows too, eventually run out of new ideas for stories, but the "technology interfacing" gives a little more scope. I see that he is being set up to have some medical-related problems too.


----------



## Kitty (Apr 14, 2004)

i actually think its really good, (probably partly due to me thinking christopher gorham is reeeeeeeaaaaaaaally hot)

but seriously i kinda like it, it doesn't seem to take its self too seriously, and the most recent episode i saw (cant for the life of me remeber the episode name, tip of my tongue and all) the one where he poses as a new member of the wolfpack, was the best yet, we really started to get to know the background of louise and saw somemore of jakes personality develope.

kitty
xx


----------



## Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

I agree that it gets better. I've seen most of them. It doesn't take itself too seriously and the 'wolfpack' ep was one of the best.

I've liked the 'love triangle' thing, but Sarah started out investigating the millions of dollars going into secret defense funding, and although it is obvious that Jake is an Agent rather than a IT guy she seems to have forgotten all about that. In fact it's not really clear what she does for a living at all now.


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2004)

I just saw the Lee Majors episode. It was a well written plot and you really didn't know if his character was a good guy or a bad guy. There were many small references to the 'Six Million Dollar Man' but it certainly wasn't a spoof. You would really need to be a certain age and to have watched the show to get any of them. Overall though, I was expecting more from this episode given that it had been hyped beforehand.


----------



## ray gower (Apr 30, 2004)

Think it is difficult to create a spoof of 6 Million Dollar Man, unless it is written to the silliness of Monty Python or Fluck & Law. The original did not take itself seriously enough.

Whilst Jake 2 is a little more serious about things, it can't deny its heritage. As such it made a good attempt at a homage. Above all I think 'Majors' had a good stab at what state 6MD would be in when the battery runs down. I think there was enough hints that he was recovering his original character.


----------



## Dave (May 13, 2004)

I liked the last two episodes whose stories ran together. In the first the hacker Jake put away earlier was able to escape from prison. He caused Jake to loose his memory, and then lied to Jake about Jake's past. This caused Jake to become a fugitive, with no memory of who he was. He gets involved in prize fighting and armed robbery before he is returned to normal with an injection from Diane. His return was achieved a little too easily really, and I thought that the story really started to get an edge in this episode. It's a shame he didn't stay on the run for a longer period of episodes.


----------

